# Working in Cairo



## ESC

Hi I'm new to the forum and was wondering about working in Cairo in the near future.
Maybe not the best time to ask, so firstly I was going to take a 3 week holiday to get a feel of the place, maybe look at doing a teaching course either in Cairo or before I go , any ideas ?


----------



## txlstewart

ESC said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and was wondering about working in Cairo in the near future.
> Maybe not the best time to ask, so firstly I was going to take a 3 week holiday to get a feel of the place, maybe look at doing a teaching course either in Cairo or before I go , any ideas ?


What type of work are you qualified to do? If you want to teach, then hopefully you have teaching credentials from England. Having just a three-week course may not get you a position in a proper school. Also, we're in the middle of the school year, so not many positions with decent schools are available.

Good luck!


----------



## ESC

txlstewart said:


> What type of work are you qualified to do? If you want to teach, then hopefully you have teaching credentials from England. Having just a three-week course may not get you a position in a proper school. Also, we're in the middle of the school year, so not many positions with decent schools are available.
> 
> Good luck!


Well I'm looking at a career change but also wanting to move from the UK ., I thought a holiday first to get a feel of Cairo, then maybe looking at a English teaching course in Cairo, 
I have no teaching credentials as yet , but hear there's courses in Cairo , I think CETL . Maybe I should wait until term starts .
Cheers


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just recently we had a poster who came out to Cairo to do a Tefl course and improve his Arabic.
I went and viewed a flat for him before he arrived but he didn't take it, to cut a long story short he was astounded at the cost of things and the lack of quality and quantity in meat dishes bought in small cafes etc, he could not find a job and he actually had another skill that could have been put to use in a school. I believe he is back in the U.K. Egypt is not an easy option. The only thing in Egypt that is cheaper IMO than the U.K is transport, rent, and utilities.


----------



## ESC

Thanks the reply, and I realise it's not going to be easy, especially in the current situation.
What my hope was,that I take a 3 week holiday alone, get a feel of Cairo and the culture , and also check any courses, public transport, flats and schools. 
Then see if it's for me , 
I have lots to check out, but guess I want to work abroad and chose Cairo . 
I hear theres many expats working there with a happy life and I just don't want to give up hope to soon 
Cheers for the advice


----------



## txlstewart

ESC said:


> Thanks the reply, and I realise it's not going to be easy, especially in the current situation.
> What my hope was,that I take a 3 week holiday alone, get a feel of Cairo and the culture , and also check any courses, public transport, flats and schools.
> Then see if it's for me ,
> I have lots to check out, but guess I want to work abroad and chose Cairo .
> I hear theres many expats working there with a happy life and I just don't want to give up hope to soon
> Cheers for the advice


Most of us arranged employment (and foreign hire packages) prior to arriving in Cairo. Most of the expats I know that live a comfortable lifestyle are NOT teachers!


----------



## ESC

Thank you for your advice on how expats go about getting a job in Egypt .
As well as for a holiday I just want to check out how people live really , you know culture differences etc 
I've heard there are courses for teaching English as a second language , I'm checking this .
I don't remember saying about teachers living a rich life or anything like that ? . I know wages are lower and accept this . 
Thanks again for your advice


----------



## txlstewart

ESC said:


> Thank you for your advice on how expats go about getting a job in Egypt .
> As well as for a holiday I just want to check out how people live really , you know culture differences etc
> I've heard there are courses for teaching English as a second language , I'm checking this .
> I don't remember saying about teachers living a rich life or anything like that ? . I know wages are lower and accept this .
> Thanks again for your advice


I know you didn't say teachers live a rich life, but as a teacher, I wanted you to know how it is. I find rent quite high here--more than my mortgage payment on my home in the US. Food prices are high, and I find internet service to be higher (and at a slower speed) than my service at home.

Don't forget to factor in the wire transfer fees if you wish to transfer any of your pay back home.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

You can bet your bottom dollar that prices will rocket now... higher salaries have to be paid.


----------



## Peebles

MaidenScotland said:


> You can bet your bottom dollar that prices will rocket now... higher salaries have to be paid.


Do you find that prices have gone up now? I am moving there but not sure if what I am being offered is good enough.


----------



## canuck2010

everything is at least 20% more now than a few months a go.


----------

